# 'Tim's Vermeer' - A Review: Paint by Numbers



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

The Tim of the title is Tim Jenison, a San Antonio-based hardware, software and visual imaging inventor and mogul who is talented, resourceful and wealthy enough to devote 1,824 days to this quixotic crusade. Inspired by theories proposed by the great British painter David Hockney, among others, Jenison wants to prove that Dutch painter Johannes Vermeer created his masterpieces with 17th-century state-of-the-art technology, using lenses and mirrors to guide his hand, in a sort of labor-intensive predecessor to the photographic printing process.

http://blogs.commercialappeal.com/the_bloodshot_eye/2014/03/tims-vermeer---a-review.html


----------



## Mirabilis (May 27, 2014)

I always admired Vermeer!  When I was young I wished that I could watch him paint the white jars in his paintings, they look so smooth!  I'm not surprised that Mr. Jenison obsessed too.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

The detail resembles a photograph.

http://vermeer0708.wordpress.com/2011/05/17/1980/


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

*Complete Interactive Vermeer Catalogue*

http://www.essentialvermeer.com/vermeer_painting_part_one.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

View attachment 7501


----------



## oneworld2020 (Jun 22, 2014)

Now that is a keeper.


----------

